# nVidia Geforce 9500 GT, gut für den Computer?



## Asker0998 (18. Januar 2011)

*nVidia Geforce 9500 GT, gut für den Computer?*

Hey, ich habe vor mir eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen aber weiß nicht ob die für meinen Computer geeignet ist. Weil ich sehr oft neuere Spiele spiele wird das langsam ein Problem mit keiner guten Grafikkarte.   
Ich wollte fragen ob ihr euch damit auskennt:

System des Computers:
Windows Vista
Prozessor: Intel Premium Dual CPU E2220 2.40GHz
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 2,00 GB
Systemtyp: 32 Bit-Betriebssystem

Und die Grafikkarte: 
Axle nVidia Geforce 9500 GT PCI-E 1GB DDR2 RAM


Danke schon im voraus.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: nVidia Geforce 9500 GT, gut für den Computer?*

Eine 9500 GT ist für aktuelle Spiele nicht im Mindesten geeignet.
Dafür sollte man schon eine HD 5770 oder GTX 460 einplanen.
Welche Karte ist denn jetzt drinnen?

Auch die CPU ist schon etwas schwach auf der Brust.
Welches Mainboard hast du denn? Möglicherweise ist es auch für 775er Quads geeiget.

Wieviel kannst du denn insgesamt ausgeben?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: nVidia Geforce 9500 GT, gut für den Computer?*

Ja, an sich ist der ganze PC schon sehr schwach. Wenn Du ne 100-120€ Graka reinmachst, "bremst" die CPU, d.h. das wird einiges bringen, bei neueren Spielen aber auch oft trotzdem zu wenig sein. Wenn Du ne 100-120€-CPU reinmachst, bremst wiederum die Graka. Optimal wäre es, wenn Du ca. 250€ investierst für Graka+CPU, vlt. auch noch 2GB mehr RAM. DANN hast Du aber auch die power auch für ganz aktuelle Spiele.

Fragen wären da aber: 1) was für ein Mainboard hast Du? Mit CPU-Z kann man das auslesen. Und 2) was für ein Netzteil hast Du?


----------



## Asker0998 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: nVidia Geforce 9500 GT, gut für den Computer?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Fragen wären da aber: 1) was für ein Mainboard hast Du? Mit CPU-Z kann man das auslesen. Und 2) was für ein Netzteil hast Du?


1) Mein Mainboard steht da das das eine NVIDIA GeForce 7050 und eine NVIDIA nForce 620i sind.                             
2) Das weiß ich nicht genau. meinst du ein Netzteil wie z.B für Internet.





Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Welche Karte ist denn jetzt drinnen?
> 
> Welches Mainboard hast du denn? Möglicherweise ist es auch für 775er Quads geeignet.





Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wie viel kannst du denn insgesamt ausgeben?
> 
> 
> Ich kann mindestens 100€ ausgeben.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: nVidia Geforce 9500 GT, gut für den Computer?*

Steht beim Mainboard keine genauere Modellbezeichnung? 

das Netzteil ist die Stromversorgung für den PC, also da, wo das Stromkabel von außen am PC steckt, ist auch das Netzteil. Da steht evlt. ein Hersteller und Modellname, und auch Wattnangabe wie zB 350W oder 550W. 

Und was für eine Grafikkarte hast Du denn nun aktuell? Ja nach dem kann man daraus nämlich schließen, dass Dein Netzteil auf jeden Fall reichen wird.

Wieviel MÖCHTEST Du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Asker0998 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: nVidia Geforce 9500 GT, gut für den Computer?*

Also bei den Anschlüssen steht da nur  "Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)
Ich habe gar keine Grafikkarte drinnen ich habe nur eine onboard Grafik.
Und ausgeben möchte ich eigentlich nur 70€ - 90€ aber ausgeben um eine gute Grafikkarte zu bekommen muss ich 100€ - 200€ ausgeben und das kann warten bis ich soviel Geld habe.   

Außerdem weis ich nicht wo man das alles Herausfindet.. Ich gehe immer auf: *Systemsteuerung// System// Gerätemanager *


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: nVidia Geforce 9500 GT, gut für den Computer?*

Nee, da muss doch ein Stormkabel von der Steckdose zum PC gehen, und DA ist das Netzteil. Guck mal hier: http://www.pc-typ.de/pc-zusammenstellen/pc-netzteil-einbauen/  auf dem dritten Bild siehst Du im oberen Bereich die Rückseite des Netzteils. Und vlt. musst Du das gehäuse aufmachen, damit Du das Netzteil so sehen kannst wie auf dem zweiten Bild, DA sollte dann in jedem Falle ein Modellname und Daten stehen. 

Mainboard: nimm das tool CPU-Z, installier und starte es. dann bei "mainboard" schauen. http://www.chip.de/downloads/CPU-Z_13011109.html


----------



## chbdiablo (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: nVidia Geforce 9500 GT, gut für den Computer?*

Was für neue Spiele spielst du denn eigentlich, oder willst du spielen?


----------



## Asker0998 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: nVidia Geforce 9500 GT, gut für den Computer?*

Ihr meint ja das die Grafikkarte die ich vorgeschlagen habe schlecht ist... Glaubt ihr diese Grafikkarte ist Gut?      NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 
Weil die meinen die Karte  ist Perfektes HD Gaming.  Schaut mal unter  http://www.nvidia.de/object/geforce_family_de.html   ob ihr dort eine gute (nicht zu teure) Grafikkarte findet.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: nVidia Geforce 9500 GT, gut für den Computer?*

Bei nvidia darst Du nicht schauen, die bewerben natürlich alles so gut wie möglich   aber die GTX 460 ist gut, die ist etwas besser als die von uns vorgeschlagene 5770. Aber vlt. ist die schon "zu gut", also vlt. merkst Du den Unterschied nicht, weil Dein Prozessor nicht dafür reicht, die Karte auszunutzen. 

Und das mit dem Netzteil ist halt wichtig, denn eine Grafikkarte benötigt Strom, die GTX 460 auch deutlich mehr als eine AMD 5770. Wenn Du kein gutes Netzteil hast, musst Du nochmal 50-60€ für ein neues einrechnen


----------

